
16 Government Agencies Now Have Access to Unminimized Domestic NSA Collections - vezycash
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170112/09144736472/official-sixteen-government-agencies-now-have-access-to-unminimized-domestic-nsa-collections.shtml
======
hurbledr
It would be nice if the article mentioned exactly which agencies would have
access.

~~~
Terribledactyl
There was a link in the article. [https://www.dni.gov/index.php/intelligence-
community/members...](https://www.dni.gov/index.php/intelligence-
community/members-of-the-ic)

~~~
hurbledr
Thanks, was trying to parse the actual document and not getting very far.
Interesting to try and read that stuff, but it's pretty dense with acronyms,
and I wasn't getting too far trying to google them.

